
Can slackers go corporate? - davidw
http://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2008/05/can_slackers_go_corporate.cfm
======
osipov
Oh, "The Economist"...how will I ever live without your sweeping and useless
generalizations?

~~~
timr
It's really unfortunate that snarky first comments are starting to pop up on
so many stories.

Did the article generalize? Sure. But at least the generalizations were
entertaining, somewhat thoughtful, and nominally about startups.

Meanwhile, what do these complaints contribute? If you don't like it, don't
vote for it. There's a whole page of new submissions that never seem to get
viewed. Put some energy there.

~~~
osipov
The upvotes on my comment indicate that there was some value, perhaps on par
with the entertainment provided by the article. The upmods for comments serve
as feedback to the article submitter helping them to adjust their future
submissions.

------
xenoterracide
just remember. In the long scheme of history corporations aren't that old.
None of 'modern society' is.

~~~
eru
Perhaps markets are.

